# [Solved] Pianoteq pedal automation



## Piers Hudson (Jan 12, 2022)

If I'm inputting notes in my DAW (FL Studio) as opposed to playing a live MIDI recording, how do I control/automate the position of the pedals?

This almost seems as basic as it gets, but I couldn't find any sources addressing this problem. Your help would be much appreciated!

EDIT: Solved. I simply moved one of the the pedals with the cursor, then went to Tools > Last Tweaked > Create automation clip.


----------



## re-peat (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi Piers,

The four pedals in Pianoteq are:

- Pedal 1 ‘The Soft Pedal’, controlled with midi control 67
- Pedal 2 ‘The Harmonic Pedal’, controlled with midi control 69
- Pedal 3 ‘The Sostenuto Pedal’, controlled with midi control 66
- Pedal 4 ‘The Sustain Pedal’ controlled with midi control 64

The above are the default values, but you can change all that if you go into ‘Options’ section, the first tab of which allows you to configure all things MIDI in Pianoteq. Or, alternatively, if you click and hold the Pedal which you want to change, and proceed from there.

Click and hold is also how you change the Pedal _assignment_: there are eleven Pedal-types to choose from (Sustain, Soft, Harmonic, Sostenuto, Super Sostenuto, Rattle, Buff Stop, Celeste, Pinch Harmonic, Glissando, Mozart Rail — not all of these are intended for use with pianos, but you can always experiment of course). 
If, for example, you prefer Pedal 1 not to be the Soft Pedal but, say, the Celeste Pedal instead, click and hold the Pedal, release it and a dropdown-menu will appear where you can set the Pedal-assignment and the midi control value.

Of those four pedals, the fourth (Sustain) is probably the one you’ll use most often. If you have a Sustain Pedal connected to your keyboard, it will also, by default, send its On/Off message — and, if available, any partial-pedalling messages — using midi control 64. That’s the universally adopted standard for Sustain messages.

If, on the other hand, you need or want to pencil in Pedal-action into your DAW (entering it manually, I mean), you’ll have to read up in FL Studio’s manual on how to do that. In Logic, which is what I work with, you first select the controller you want to ‘draw’ in, and then a lane appears in which you can draw, freely or with curves, all the Sustain-action. It's probably going to be something similar in FL Studio as well, I guess.

_


----------



## Piers Hudson (Jan 12, 2022)

Thank you for your detailed reply, @re-peat. I've worked out how to do it now.


----------

